# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Dự ớn rex milling cnc

## mylove299

Chào các bác. 
Với mục đích dựng con máy hành trình kha khá xíu để vọc vạch cho đỡ ngứa nghề. sau một thời gian gom nhặt chút đồ để dựng máy cũng được vài món chủ đạo. Em lên bản vẽ thiết kế sơ bộ cho con máy này và đưa lên đây cho các bác lão làng chém và góp ý hoàn thiện.

Để tận dụng hành trình tối đa trên diện tích chiếm dụng nên em quyết định chọn phương án gantry double Y (copy theo kiểu thiết kế của Datron  :Big Grin: . Hành trình Y 450, X600, Z200 Kích thước phủ bì 1200x950x1400 dưới đây là phương án thiết kế:









combo Z:  phủ bì 410x230, hành trình 200; ray THK SSR 25; vítme phi 16, bước 5 hành trình 220
combo double Y: phủ bì 670x230, hành trình 450; ray THK SSR 25; vítme phi 20, bước 10 hành trình 450

combo X: phủ bì 1030 x 150 hành trình 600 ray ssr15 vitme đôi start Đức quốc xã phi 16 bước 10.
Tấm thép phay phẳng để bắt combo x kích thước 1100 x 200 x 12
Bàn T tháo máy kích thước 700 x 500 x80

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, CKD, cnclaivung, duonghoang, Ga con, Gamo, hoangson, hung1706, Lamnguyen230890, Luyến, TLP, Tuanlm

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác cho thêm vài cái gân vào 2 combo Y với mặt bàn cho cứng ạ.

----------

mylove299

----------


## mylove299

> Bác cho thêm vài cái gân vào 2 combo Y với mặt bàn cho cứng ạ.


Hj bác đang nhìn vào đúng chỗ em cần các bác chém đây. em thiết kế đang bỏ ngỏ cái này để tìm phương án hiện em có 3 phương án:
1: Dùng ke vuông như bác Bongmayquathem ( Đơn giản dễ làm nhưng không được thẩm mỹ vì để lại nhiều ngóc ngách)
2: Dùng tấm thép kích thước bằng dài và cao của combo y là 700x230 nhưng dày tầm 20 taro lỗ dưới và bắt cứng với bàn, sau đó bắt combo áp lên ( khó khăn hơn, chi phí cao nhưng thẩm mỹ hơn)
3: Dùng Sắt chữ L bản lớn phay và mài phẳng hai mặt vuông góc, ốp combo lên và đục lỗ bắt xuống mặt bàn. ( ưu điểm kết hợp được hai cách trên  :Big Grin: )

Các bác cho xin thêm ý kiến ạ.

----------


## hoangson

Bác có nhiều hàng ngon thật. Theo ngu ý của em bác nên để ngửa cái combo trục y lên thì khỏe hơn, nhưng hơi tốn diện tích. Hi

----------

mylove299

----------


## mylove299

Đạ tạ bác. đó là lý do em không ngửa lên đấy ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## mylove299

Em vẫn đang nghiêng về phương án bắt ke L như thế này ạ:

----------


## solero

Nên để ngửa combo Y (ray trượt Y) vì ray dạng SR kia không thiết kế để nằm nghiêng chịu lực mà thiết kế để chịu lực thẳng từ trên xuống.

----------

mylove299

----------


## mylove299

> Nên để ngửa combo Y (ray trượt Y) vì ray dạng SR kia không thiết kế để nằm nghiêng chịu lực mà thiết kế để chịu lực thẳng từ trên xuống.


Dạ em cũng đã tính đến vấn đề này nên nếu chịu lực không tốt em sẽ thêm mỗi bên 1 ray 20 nữa ở phía trên cạnh hông tấm đế combo ( dày 20mm và đã có lỗ taro sẵn cho ray 20)

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Dạ em cũng đã tính đến vấn đề này nên nếu chịu lực không tốt em sẽ thêm mỗi bên 1 ray 20 nữa ở phía trên cạnh hông tấm đế combo ( dày 20mm và đã có lỗ taro sẵn cho ray 20)


Để ngữa rõ ràng là chịu lực tốt hơn, nhưng lại quá tốn diện tích. E thấy để combo đứng như bác đang thiết kế là tối ưu rồi ạ. Về lực thì thì e nghĩ để đứng như vậy cũng ok rồi không phải lo. Vấn đề giờ là làm sao gia cố cái combo với cái mặt bàn thôi ạ. E thấy ốp thêm sắt chữ L kia tăng lực không đựoc nhiều, khó gia công mà lại tốn ốc vít, khó canh chỉnh. Theo em cứ chơi 3 cái ke nhỏ, 2 cái ở 2 đầu và 01 cái ở giữa. Độ cứng tăng nhiều mà ko ảnh hưởng đến thẩm mỹ lắm. Nếu cần thì lấy tôn 2ly làm cái cover che nó lại cho đẹp. hehe.

----------


## mylove299

> Để ngữa rõ ràng là chịu lực tốt hơn, nhưng lại quá tốn diện tích. E thấy để combo đứng như bác đang thiết kế là tối ưu rồi ạ. Về lực thì thì e nghĩ để đứng như vậy cũng ok rồi không phải lo. Vấn đề giờ là làm sao gia cố cái combo với cái mặt bàn thôi ạ. E thấy ốp thêm sắt chữ L kia tăng lực không đựoc nhiều, khó gia công mà lại tốn ốc vít, khó canh chỉnh. Theo em cứ chơi 3 cái ke nhỏ, 2 cái ở 2 đầu và 01 cái ở giữa. Độ cứng tăng nhiều mà ko ảnh hưởng đến thẩm mỹ lắm. Nếu cần thì lấy tôn 2ly làm cái cover che nó lại cho đẹp. hehe.


E nghĩ là đủ cứng bác ạ vì theo thiết kế e dùng sắt L dày 10mm đồng thời giằng liên kết 2 combo Y bằng thanh thép 1000x 200x 10 ở trước và sau vừa tăng cứng vừa tạo thành cái lồng để tiện cho vệ sinh và tưới nguội

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## hung1706

hehe cho em góp ý chút nha  :Big Grin: .
1/ để dọc hay nằm ngang: Em thích nằm ngang (Datron cũng nằm ngang). Về chịu lực thì ray SR hay SSR đều chịu tải đè và tải lật vô tư (tay robot gắp phôi dài 2m vẫn thường xài ray SR để dọc lên như vậy). Về diện tích thì cao lắm là bề ngang to hơn 200-300mm chắc không phải vấn đề rồi
2/ thanh L ke vuông không hẳn là vuông và biện pháp căn ke cân chỉnh hơi chua  :Big Grin: . So với việc để nằm thì nếu mặt bàn phẳng chuẩn sẽ rất có lợi và cứng vững (diện tích tiếp xúc cao). Lúc đó chỉ cần 2 cục đôn cao lên 200 - 250 là gầm cao lên 400 rồi, thoải mái phay mà 2 cục đôn cũng có thể gia công đồng phẳng dễ dàng, chỉ cần gá ngang combo X lên và canh vuông và song song so với bàn T là xong. (theo Datron thì nó đôn cả bệ combo lên tạo liên kết cứng vững, giải pháp đơn giản là quất 2 cây thép I hay H 250 là xong hè  :Big Grin: )

----------

cnclaivung, GORLAK, huuminhsh

----------


## mylove299

> hehe cho em góp ý chút nha .
> 1/ để dọc hay nằm ngang: Em thích nằm ngang (Datron cũng nằm ngang). Về chịu lực thì ray SR hay SSR đều chịu tải đè và tải lật vô tư (tay robot gắp phôi dài 2m vẫn thường xài ray SR để dọc lên như vậy). Về diện tích thì cao lắm là bề ngang to hơn 200-300mm chắc không phải vấn đề rồi
> 2/ thanh L ke vuông không hẳn là vuông và biện pháp căn ke cân chỉnh hơi chua . So với việc để nằm thì nếu mặt bàn phẳng chuẩn sẽ rất có lợi và cứng vững (diện tích tiếp xúc cao). Lúc đó chỉ cần 2 cục đôn cao lên 200 - 250 là gầm cao lên 400 rồi, thoải mái phay mà 2 cục đôn cũng có thể gia công đồng phẳng dễ dàng, chỉ cần gá ngang combo X lên và canh vuông và song song so với bàn T là xong. (theo Datron thì nó đôn cả bệ combo lên tạo liên kết cứng vững, giải pháp đơn giản là quất 2 cây thép I hay H 250 là xong hè )


Thanks Hưng nhé. Nếu xét về yếu tố lực tác dụng lên rail Y thì đặc trưng của dòng router lại khác với kết cấu H và C. rail y trong khi H và C chịu lực nén xuống của phôi và lực cắt đi xuống thì router lại chịu lực theo phương nhổ rail lên khi tác dụng lực cắt. combo nằm ngang chỉ có tác dụng cứng hơn đối với lực tác dụng khi nội suy cắt theo phương X còn theo phương Y có khi lại không bằng điều này phụ thuộc vào khoảng cách giữa các con trượt trên cùng 1 rail. Khi để dọc  thì lực cắt theo x sẽ tác động vào vai đến trượt theo 1 bên y nén 1 bên Y nhổ. do đó dẫn đến tình trạng theo mấy bác mô tả là vai đánh võng và làm xô lệch độ song song giữa 2 combo Y. Vì thế điểm mấu chốt trong trường hợp này là độ vững liên kết giữa 2 combo và độ chịu lực ngang của 2 vai. Từ đó mình mới đưa ra 2 giải pháp để giải quyết là giằng 2 combo bằng liên kết vs bàn và 2 tấm thép ở mặt trước sau thành một khối vuông khép kín. Thứ 2 là chiều dài tay đòn của vị trí gá x đến con trượt y là thấp nhất đồng thời vai thiết kế thép tấm dày 35mm tránh hiện tượng đánh võng khi đổi chiều đột ngột theo phương X.

PS. bác nào có double combo Y bề rộng tầm hơn 100mm cứng hành trình xêm xêm 450 đến 500 me bước <=10 muốn giao lưu combo Y của em thì Gl nhé khi đó em sẽ cho nó nằm ngang không thì với bộ combo Y của em chắc đành để nó nằm dọc :d

----------


## solero

> Về chịu lực thì ray SR hay SSR đều chịu tải đè và tải lật vô tư


Ko vô tư đâu bác. Nên dùng đúng thiết kế của hãng đừng dùng bừa cũng như tư vấn cảm tính.

----------

huuminhsh, mylove299

----------


## mylove299

> Ko vô tư đâu bác. Nên dùng đúng thiết kế của hãng đừng dùng bừa cũng như tư vấn cảm tính.


túm cái váy lại là SSR chịu tải nén trâu bò nhất trong khi kết cấu router thì nó lại chịu tải kéo lên khi nằm ngang. nên đặt ngang ngửa j cũng vậy nhỉ he he.

----------


## 9Sight

Nói hơi xấu hổ nhưng mà nếu bể kèo thì bán cho em 2 cái double Y nhé.

----------


## solero

> Nói hơi xấu hổ nhưng mà nếu bể kèo thì bán cho em 2 cái double Y nhé.


Chú cứ đi chọc người ta thế? Lâu rồi ko giao lưu. Hôm rồi a có gặp anh Thành trên TN.

----------


## solero

> túm cái váy lại là SSR chịu tải nén trâu bò nhất trong khi kết cấu router thì nó lại chịu tải kéo lên khi nằm ngang. nên đặt ngang ngửa j cũng vậy nhỉ he he.


Có điều kiện tháo ra thanh lý thay bằng HSR, cùng loại ko phải chế cháo gì cả.

----------


## Gamo

Tui cũng đăng ký bộ double Y nhé!!!

Đùa thui, nhưng nói thiệt là thấy cái cảnh dựng 2 bộ Y đứng lên như vậy ko ngon. Giằng thêm 2 tấm thép mặt trước sau cũng ok. Nhưng tính ra đặt nằm ngang so với đặt đứng + ke thì đặt nằm ngang cũng ko tốn chỗ hơn bao nhiêu nhỉ?

----------


## hung1706

Việc tư vấn thì em không dám múa lửa rồi nên em chỉ góp ý thôi. 
Thực tế là máy đời cũ vẫn dùng ray sr nằm ngang. Về cách chịu lực và lắp ráp thì em vẫn khuyến khích cho ray SR nó chịu tải nằm ngửa lên chứ không khuyên theo cảm tính  :Smile: ))). Theo hình trên bác kem đưa ra là phương chịu tải chính gồm tải tĩnh và tải động đã chứng minh điều em khuyên là đúng chứ nhỉ? 
Việc lực kéo hay nén của dao khi phay phu thuộc anh phay thuận hay nghịch trong khi dao anh xài max phi bao nhiêu và lực kéo nén bao nhiêu ? Vô tư là vô tư cho việc phay của bác chủ vì nếu để như nguyên bản thiết kế thì có 4 rãnh chịu tải đè trên xuống và 4 rãnh chịu lật từ dưới lên thì em cũng tự tin lắm ợ, còn lại 8 rãnh xô ngang thì chắc là ổn  :Big Grin: 
Túm cái bọc lại thì em vẫn khuyên nên để nằm ngửa ra vì có nhiều lợi hơn là hại  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Em chưa check hết kết cấu mà bác chủ muốn làm, nhưng nhìn chung ý tưởng bác chủ Ok. Theo ý cá nhân thì:
- Với bộ Y thì ý bác chủ là ổn, việc ra không chuyên cho chịu lực hông cũng không thành vấn đề. Vì phân tích khã năng nó chịu lực tốt hơn nhiều kết cấu khác.
- Cái em quan tâm là 2 cái vai cũng như liên kết của 2 cái vai với trục X là thế nào. Vụ này nhìn trên ảnh chưa thấy rỏ nét các kết cấu.
- Mặt khác là bộ trục X cũng rất quan trọng, và theo nhận định có thể nó là điểm yếu nhất trong tổng kết cấu.

Bác chủ có thể thể hiện rỏ thêm ý tưởng ở các khu vực sau:
- bộ vai liên kết X-Y
- Kết cấu X

Theo phương pháp thiết kế thì ta sẽ phân tích từ dao -> spindle -> Z axis -> X axis -> Y axis. Vậy nên cứ phân tích lần lượt từ dao đi dần dần sẽ thấy được điểm nào là yếu nhất. Theo mình thì nên quan tâm trục X nhiều nhất. Các máy router hay H mà mình từng xử lý thì X luôn là chổ yếu nhất, nhưng khắc phục điểm này không đơn giản  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

toàn máy mini phay nhè nhẹ , mấy ông có xài hết tải đâu mà lo với sợ ray này ray kia , lo cái kết câu khung đi , khi nào khung cứng vững hơn thì mới lo tới cái ray , thử tra tải 1 block ray SSR nằm ngang , nẳm ngữa chịu bao nhiêu N ? xem mình có xài hết chưa ?

----------

mylove299

----------


## mylove299

> Em chưa check hết kết cấu mà bác chủ muốn làm, nhưng nhìn chung ý tưởng bác chủ Ok. Theo ý cá nhân thì:
> - Với bộ Y thì ý bác chủ là ổn, việc ra không chuyên cho chịu lực hông cũng không thành vấn đề. Vì phân tích khã năng nó chịu lực tốt hơn nhiều kết cấu khác.
> - Cái em quan tâm là 2 cái vai cũng như liên kết của 2 cái vai với trục X là thế nào. Vụ này nhìn trên ảnh chưa thấy rỏ nét các kết cấu.
> - Mặt khác là bộ trục X cũng rất quan trọng, và theo nhận định có thể nó là điểm yếu nhất trong tổng kết cấu.
> 
> Bác chủ có thể thể hiện rỏ thêm ý tưởng ở các khu vực sau:
> - bộ vai liên kết X-Y
> - Kết cấu X
> 
> Theo phương pháp thiết kế thì ta sẽ phân tích từ dao -> spindle -> Z axis -> X axis -> Y axis. Vậy nên cứ phân tích lần lượt từ dao đi dần dần sẽ thấy được điểm nào là yếu nhất. Theo mình thì nên quan tâm trục X nhiều nhất. Các máy router hay H mà mình từng xử lý thì X luôn là chổ yếu nhất, nhưng khắc phục điểm này không đơn giản


Thanks Bác để em lên thiết kế chi tiết từng cụm lắp rồi em show lên luôn. Em cũng như bác trục X theo kết cấu này là yếu nhất vì chưa có con X ưng ý mà nguyên nhân chính là chưa có lúa để vác được cái X ưng ý D

----------


## mylove299

Chắc chắn là không dùng hết được tải rồi anh Nam ui, vì thực ra lực cắt nhôm F cao lắm là 3000 thì lực cắt rất nhỏ. Cái quan trọng là lực quán tính khi đi chạy không tốc cao thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## mylove299

Update tiếp phần hoàn thiện kết cấu giữa vai và trục X:
Tổng thể thêm thanh giằng trước sau combo Y.




cận cảnh kết nối Y và vai:



Gia cố thêm tấm đỡ tránh tình trạng X bị ép lên khi dao cắt đi xuống đồng thời cho dễ căn chỉnh X về sau.



thêm me và motor cho X Y Z luôn cho dễ nhìn:





Thanks cả nhà.

----------


## dassault

máy đẹp và lạ mắt,hóng ngày ra mắt sản phẩm

----------


## CKD

Theo em, mặt sau của X phải option cái C á, chứ tấm I kiểu này nó chẵng có tác dụng là bao, trì khi là làm rất dày.

----------


## solero

Bán combo rồi thì cho xem thiết kế mới đi cụ.

----------


## mylove299

> Theo em, mặt sau của X phải option cái C á, chứ tấm I kiểu này nó chẵng có tác dụng là bao, trì khi là làm rất dày.


Sẽ có trong thiết kế mới ạ thanks a

----------


## mylove299

> Bán combo rồi thì cho xem thiết kế mới đi cụ.


Hẹn bác ngày mai nhé he he

----------


## solero

> Hẹn bác ngày mai nhé he he


Liệu có phải vì mấy anh em kêu ray mà bán đi không ạ? nếu vậy thì có lỗi quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## mylove299

> Liệu có phải vì mấy anh em kêu ray mà bán đi không ạ? nếu vậy thì có lỗi quá


Không phải vấn đề đó bác ợ mà do có đồ ngon để lên Full sắt lun sau cho dễ nâng cấp ợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## mylove299

Sau một thời gian lỗi hẹn đứng hình lâu quá, đưa một số hình ảnh tiến độ mới nhất cho hâm nóng lại topic nào.
Thiết kế:



cấu hình vật tư đã có: 4 ray 20 cho Y, ray 25 cho X và 25 cho Z, vitme fi 25 bước 8 double nut cho Y, fi32 double nut bước 5 cho x và fi32 doublenut bước 5 cho Z.
Thực tế dựng ướm thử:

----------

CKD, Gamo, GORLAK, hoangson, huyquynhbk, linhdt1121, tiinicat, tranphong248

----------


## tranphong248

4 cái chân vàng đỡ trục Y giữa thiết kế và thực tế khác nhau chút. Vạy bác Minh để theo cái chân có sẵn hay gia cố chân vàng theo thiết kế ah. ( bác để ở ngoài coi chừng e rinh đi à)  :Big Grin:

----------


## linhdt1121

hóng kết quả từ cụ chủ.
ý tưởng cách đây 2 năm của em nó cũng gần như vậy mà giờ chưa thực hiện đc, up ủng hộ tinh thần cho cụ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## mylove299

> 4 cái chân vàng đỡ trục Y giữa thiết kế và thực tế khác nhau chút. Vạy bác Minh để theo cái chân có sẵn hay gia cố chân vàng theo thiết kế ah. ( bác để ở ngoài coi chừng e rinh đi à)


dạ e phải đi hàn gân thêm như thiết kế bác ạ. nhà e ko có chỗ chứa nên phải để e nó phơi mưa nắng ợ  :Frown:

----------


## mylove299

> hóng kết quả từ cụ chủ.
> ý tưởng cách đây 2 năm của em nó cũng gần như vậy mà giờ chưa thực hiện đc, up ủng hộ tinh thần cho cụ.


Thanks chú nhé. ráng lên chứ treo lâu quá rùi  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, linhdt1121

----------


## mylove299

Chủ nhật rảnh lôi ra canh ray cho bộ Z. chiều dài so là 440mm
màn 1: canh ray song song tấm đế



màn 2 canh ray song song ray

----------

Gamo

----------


## mylove299

Cập nhật tiến độ kèm show hàng phát ạ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Chụp thêm mấy tấm nữa đi bác. Hihi, Nhà đâu không ở mà sao cho e nó ở ngoài trạm BOT vậy ạ :v

----------


## Gamo

Nửa đêm tui với ông qua rinh cái máy đó về

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Nửa đêm tui với ông qua rinh cái máy đó về


Chắc bác ấy không có tủ điện nên bê ra gần cái tủ có sẵn ngoài.  :Smile: )))))))))))))).

----------


## mylove299

Dùng em nó chạy ra trục 4 và 5

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, CKD, Ga con, Gamo, hoangson, Luyến, VuongAn

----------


## Gamo

Ê, trả cái khoan từ đây

----------


## mylove299

Em chuẩn bị làm cái clip intro cho em nó phay nhôm tốc độ F4000mm/p tưới nguội cồn. Khi phay các part trục AC né phoi nên ko quay phim đàng hoàng đc. Nhưng lúc đó chỉ chạy F3000 thôi.

----------


## Luyến

Có phải bác là bác Minh không ah? Nhắn lại em số điện thoại đi em hỏi tí

----------


## mylove299

Video clip phay và demo 5 axis. Dự tính dùng spin 2k2 nhưng trục trặc kỹ thuật nên e dùng spin 1k5 tháo trên con C frame để chạy. Video chạy phá thô endmill 8mm 2 me, step over 3mm step dept 1.5mm.

----------

BÂTM, elenercom, Ga con, Gamo, GORLAK, huanpt, huyquynhbk, Luyến, phuocviet346, solero

----------

